# Winstar II a Beginers Bow??? Apparently not so



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

That's a Samick Ultra Agulla riser that Park Sung Hyun uses. It's a machined aluminum riser as opposed to the cast Winstar II.

http://www.samicksports.com/e_sub_05_01.htm

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks just like a WinstarII to me just like the one I own, the hole pattern is very distinctive:

http://kap-archery.com/winstar.html










Here is a Samick masters riser










It has a very distinctive hole pattern as well and its Not what she is holding in the picture.


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is what Pete was talking about.

http://www.k1-archery.com/recurvebows/samaug.htm

Mack


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

You are correct, the hole patterns are distinctive . . . and not the same. Look closely and see that the Winstar II's holes are more at angles vs. the Agulla show in the Park pics.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Park shoots an Agulla. the Winstar II has more of a teardrop hole. the Agulla holes are more open. having said that, she could probably still out shoot just about everybody with a Winstar II. but she shoots an Agulla.


and going by your pictures the Winstar II has 3 holes upper part of riser. Clearly the riser in the Park photos have 4 holes upper part of riser. not the same riser. The Winstar II is a entry level riser.



Chris


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Matt Z said:


> You are correct, the hole patterns are distinctive . . . and not the same. Look closely and see that the Winstar II's holes are more at angles vs. the Agulla show in the Park pics.


The Winstar II is a fine riser (cast magnesium construction).

The Hoyt Gold Medalist is also a fine riser (cast magnesium construction).


The feel of a forged aluminum riser will be different than the cast magnesium risers, and the stiffness of the forged risers are much greater.

The Ultra Agulla is forged, just like the Hoyt Matrix or Hoyt Aerotec.

Park uses the Ultra Agulla, like Pete says.



I agree somewhat, that's it mostly the shooter,
and partly the equipment.

At the Olympic class level,
Easton X10 arrows or the Carbon Express Nano arrows will make a difference
in grouping and wind resistance.

For the Olympic class shooter,
tungsten points on the X10 arrows will make a difference ($225/dozen).
Extremely dense (as in heavy). Tremendous front of center advantage.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

The Winstar II is a FORGED riser made from aluminium.
Look at the page from the KAP website above.

But I was wrong about what she is shooting.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

arc2x4 said:


> The Winstar II is a FORGED riser made from aluminium.
> Look at the page from the KAP website above.
> 
> But I was wrong about what she is shooting.


You are correct.
I am mistaken.

I got confused with the Samick Agulla, which is Samick's
entry level metal riser (cast magnesium) with no holes.


The Winstar II by Win & Win with forged construction
and available at a great price, seems to be an excellent riser.


----------

